
20,000 concurrent file searches in less than 1 minute with Elixir - galfarragem
http://www.automatingthefuture.com/blog/2016/5/10/performing-searches-concurrently-when-one-thread-just-wont-do
======
jlg23
If those 20.000 files are not on 20.000 separate disks the performance gained
is marginal over max one process per core because the 20.000 threads are
mostly waiting for input to be read from storage.

I'd love to see a benchmark on the same machine and the same data that simply
uses "find [...] -type f -exec grep -q ^23$ {} \; -print" \- I'm pretty sure
it would take much less time.

